# Garcia 7000 c3 or Daiwa 30hv?



## JEG (Jan 16, 2004)

I need some advice on these two reels. Which one casts better? The Daiwas have Awsome water tight drags, but I think the casting ability will finalize my chioce. I'll be throwing big lures in the surf and using it in the winter for Drum fishing. Ill most likely put it on a 10' Tica. 
JEG


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*How big is "big lures"?*

Finding a setup to cast lures and fish for drum is going to be hard. Both these reels are great drum reels and have good line capability. Casting lures all day with a 10' rod can get tiring unless it is 100% graphite and light. Personally, I use an All Star 10'6" rod that weighs only 6 ounces and an ABU 6500 CS Mag reel (levelwind). I use 14 lb mono on the reel and will be switching over to Fireline XDS braid next year. The rod handles 1-3 ounces and is perfect for casting lures in the DE and MD surf. This setup also doubles as a light surf and pier rod. 

I suspect your drum rod handles 6-10 oz or something along those lines and would be too heavy for lure casting in the 1-3 ounce range.


----------



## JEG (Jan 16, 2004)

Im planing on having the setup on hand with a 2-3 oz lure (most likely a Spooner lure), and only pulling it out when I see a school of Jack Crevales, or Tarpon cruising by and/or when I see Birds working out of regular casting distance where you need that extra distance to reach em. I dont have the rod yet but im looking at the 2-8oz 10 ft Tica. The Drum fishing is just another use for it, or another reason for me to get it


----------



## JEG (Jan 16, 2004)

*Lamiglas?*

This Lamiglas from Digital Dagger looks like a good matching rod, and its not too much over my budget.
TS10HMC 10' Casting MH 2-5 oz. 12-30 $149.00


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Neither of the 2 reels mentioned are ideal for casting 2-3oz spoons , you should be looking at something smaller like a penn 525 or abu 6500 or even abu 5500. The bigger reels will not cast that well with light weights but are decent if chucking 6-8oz


----------



## JEG (Jan 16, 2004)

Yea I know the reels are kinda big for casting lures, but I need the line capacity. Maybe a 525 or 20hv with power pro.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

What size fish are you targeting . I know many guys who fish with abu 6500's for drum with 12-15lb test and regularly bring in 50lb drum .
The 525 is my favourite surf reel and had many stripers drum and bluefin (boat ) up to 65lb on this reel spooled with 15lb mono .
The diawa has many fans but i dislike it because of the placement of the gearbox , not that diawa will ever change it as people have complained for years . When I was in Texas last month I fished all day casting 3oz spooners on a 10'6" breakaway and 525 and it worked a charm .


----------



## JEG (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll use it in the summer time for Jack Crevale, Kings, and Tarpon. 
Jeg


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i have 2 daiwas shv and penn 525. i love them both. i lean abit on the shv, i like the handle on the shv better though,when reeling a fish in.

it would be a great idea if you can go to the casting fields an try them both with one of the 
distance casting groups.they are all good people
in heart.i am sure someone would be willing to
let you try them.


----------

